# Comparison: R33 GTR compared to R33 GTST



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I never really considered a GTST.

Once I am in the place to do so, I go back to basics. I'm selling my GTR and will eventually go for another motor. I have been considering returning to an old MX5 Mk1 or possibly a West. That's bike powered. It then occurred to me that I hadn't even considered GTS.

What are they like? Can someone with a good comparison of both please give a good account? I'm not talking about cars that have been massively modded.

The use of the car is mainly for fun, on-track use. Running costs would be useful too. The GTR is a bit costly...

I miss the predictability and balance of the five and don't want to have to sink £££ into making the thing respond around corners.


----------



## R33JONO (Aug 17, 2011)

I've owned both.
The gtst is totally different to a gtr. I would say its more like the mx5.
The gtst feels much lighter and not as planted to the road. The one I had was 400hp at the hubs. It was fun to drive but in a totally different way to the GTR and at lower speeds. With less margin for error due to it's sideways tendencies. 
If I was going to build a track toy it would be a gtst just for the cost per smiles and fun aspect.
Fast road car though, gtr every time!
Only downside is that their is not a massive difference in running costs between the two.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

ive owned 2 GTST's and loved them but for me the GTR puts a bigger smile on my face would have either in a heartbeat though both amazing cars :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

The R33 GT25T is not even comparable to the GTR....


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> The R33 GT25T is not even comparable to the GTR....


Why not?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> The R33 GT25T is not even comparable to the GTR....


Come onto a track in my car and you would be surprised.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

For me, the GTSt seems to pull more strongly in the mid range (Both cars I drove where more or less stock) , its lighter and technically more straight forward than the GTR (As far as drive train is concerned anyway) and can be easier to work on in most respects.

Most people who have a proper drive in the GTSt find themselves surprised by it, You do have to be careful if road/track conditions are slippery 

Like for like straight foreward mods will get you more power from the GTR, but again its pulling more weight too (Its about 180kg heavier).

The RB25 and RB26 can both be tuned to deliver healthy power outputs so it really comes down to handling, Again, the GTR has the technical edge but the GTSt has less weight to carry in the corners but with RWD you can find the GTSt wanting to swap ends, Though I have found mine to be quite well behaved giving ample warning (Its not like the Ford Sierras of old).

I would use either as a track car, both have their own way of getting you where you want to be quickly, both are great fun.

Economically, the GTSt is a bit better on fuel in general, But parts are similar and as such similar prices to the GTR. The GTSt might get cheaper insurance but I have never checked. The GTSt will be about half the price of the GTR or less to buy though, and to me that can be significant is you intend to throw it in the gravel a few times


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice thanks!

Sounds to me like the GtSt is more like an E30 in terms of handling. Hopefully TopSky has learnt something here. Lol. :chuckle:



Marky_GTSt said:


> For me, the GTSt seems to pull more strongly in the mid range (Both cars I drove where more or less stock) , its lighter and technically more straight forward than the GTR (As far as drive train is concerned anyway) and can be easier to work on in most respects.
> 
> Most people who have a proper drive in the GTSt find themselves surprised by it, You do have to be careful if road/track conditions are slippery
> 
> ...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TheD said:


> Nice thanks!
> 
> Sounds to me like the GtSt is more like an E30 in terms of handling. Hopefully TopSky has learnt something here. Lol. :chuckle:


Maybe it is like an E30 in handling, im not sure its that bad tbh, but its significantly better in reliability as far as I can see, I have in the past replaced several heads on the E30 I6 engine due to cracking among other things including poor electrics, those shocking rear brake pipes and badly split/worn rubber components, I would say, from direct experience, that the R33GTSt is superior to the E30 in terms of build quality, reliability and I prefer the driving experience of the R33.

Knowing what I know, I wouldn't even entertain the idea of an E30, but that's just based on direct experience of having fixed/driven both kinds of car.

No doubt somebody will disagree.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Maybe it is like an E30 in handling, im not sure its that bad tbh, but its significantly better in reliability as far as I can see, I have in the past replaced several heads on the E30 I6 engine due to cracking among other things including poor electrics, those shocking rear brake pipes and badly split/worn rubber components, I would say, from direct experience, that the R33GTSt is superior to the E30 in terms of build quality, reliability and I prefer the driving experience of the R33.
> 
> Knowing what I know, I wouldn't even entertain the idea of an E30, but that's just based on direct experience of having fixed/driven both kinds of car.
> 
> No doubt somebody will disagree.


Cool,
That's good to know, I've had 2 E30s. A 318is and 325i. Handling was good but they were both a bot long in the tooth so needed a complete strip and refurb of the bushes etc. to freshen them up. The engines performance was no where near that od these bad boys.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I used to service quite a number of BMW`s and to be honest I no more enjoyed working on them than I did on French cars. The build was no where near what they where hyped for and neither was the performance. My dad allways used to go for mercs, and despite a few problems with those too, they where often far more reliable and easier to fix.

EDIT: Ill just point out im talking from a mostly practical viewpoint.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

F****** having a laugh if you think a GTST is as bad as an E30 BMW.

Uneducated lot! Lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

to many people thinking less of a GTST when they haven't owned one/driven one,just because it's not a GTR...

I've had one,and at one point we had a Spec 1,a Spec 2 and a GTR and the GTR was more of "beast" where you've got the heavy clutch,better handling etc, basically you had to drive the car properly and give it your full attention,it felt heavy to drive and with our one being lowered and stiffer suspension the driving experience was very different to the GTST's we had.

I would have a GTST within a heartbeat,I still to this day say I had more fun in my GTST than I did in my GTR's, and i've had an R33 GTR and an R34 GTR, ontop of driving my dad's R33 GTR when he had it! It was just more fun to drive,the power delivery felt different (had turbo elbow,downpipe,de-cat and cat back exhaust) and more "explosive" as once the car was moving it sounded immense and rev'd so freely IMO, it was just a hoon to drive,I loved it in that spec,power wasn't high but I found myself giving it the right foot ALOT more than I have in any other Skyline/911 Turbo I've owned. My GTST also had new Toyo's T1's on it in the summer which made it stick to the road like glue,remember a time I had alittle play from the lights and there was no fuss,just gripped and went off.

People should not see the GTST as a poor man's Skyline,it is still a Skyline and still bags of fun,put it this way,I don't really see myself buying an R33 GTR again, however I would buy an R33 GTST!!

There's prob a lot of waffle above (been fasting),basically GTST's are awesome and you should try one


----------



## ShanGTR3318 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just my personal experience here. I have a R33 GTR and brother has a R33 GTST. I have driven both and i would say comparing them fairly stock (few bolt ons etc) to each other the GTST just doesn't have all that class and power that the GTR has (dont get me wrong not saying that the GTST is crap) i just feel jumping into the GTST after the GTR the GTST lacks power (I am obviously again comparing these 2 as fairly stock cars not heavily modded and this point is obvious). The GTR all round is just a beast waiting to be let loose. GTST is lighter and likes to swing out where as the GTR loves to swing out too but keeps wanting to launch into the direction you point. On Touge and track the GTR is insane fun which is probably obvious but man is the GTST a fun thing to drive everyday, in a way i think i would rightfully have to say that the GTR is only fun when the right foot is flooring and you are taking them bends at high speeds but in the GTST, just let the rear fly out and you will have fun driving it everyday.
Economy wise fairly even i would say although the GTR is surprisingly better than what i had assumed before i bought one. 
The GTR is quiet a bit more complicated than the GTST and so its slightly easier to work on the GTST. 
All in all, i would say both cars are awesome in their own way and fun on different levels but personally i would say i like the GTR more and find it more fun.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Trev said:


> F****** having a laugh if you think a GTST is as bad as an E30 BMW.
> 
> Uneducated lot! Lol


I never drove the E30 enough to form a solid opinion on their handling because, frankly, I found them boring and of poor build quality, I'm fairly sure nobody is disagreeing with you chap.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

My r33 gtst was great fun, back end out when ever you want, reliable, only around 320bhp but felt quick.

Be careful in the wet, they don't like road signs!


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

ive had 2 r33 gtst's one stock and one around 300hp and an r34 gtt with around 330hp. all great cars but i dunno theres something i like more about the gtr i have now but i think thats more to do with the fact that its a 32 as it feels more (and i hate using this expression as everyone else says it) raw....if youve driven one youll know what i mean......33 gtst are great cars and yes feel a bit more floaty when things get sketchy but there great and when you look at all the car you get for a fraction of the outlay then they really make sense.

mind you this depends on what models as a 34 gtt will be a bit more obviously than a 33 gtst.

but yes costs wise the only real price savings to really speak off is in the initial purchase of the cars. insurance didnt make any noticable difference.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

i have driven both and was what led me to my current car granted its a gtst but its got the nice parts from a gtr ie the brakes and engine but with the right suspenion components and tyres it really does stick well its all about what you do with it sure the gtr has the big name and 4wd "saftey" for want of a better term but i find that like for like mine is every bit as good as a gtr just without the badge weigh up the costs of what you want to do with the car and go from there also if the op is in or around my area feel free to come have a blast


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Generally which is more reliable at similar power? Out of the R33 GTR and R33 GTST.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

Reliability comes with how well you look after your car my friend


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Surely there is less to go wrong in a gtst?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

R322 said:


> Surely there is less to go wrong in a gtst?


Not really, Mine doesn't have ABS, 4 wheel drive and has one turbo less, but the rest of the GTSt is the same or very similar to the GTR. And the reliability of a car depends on a lot more than being simple.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

bignath4607 said:


> Reliability comes with how well you look after your car my friend


I agree, it also depends on who you get to tune the car.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I'm possibly going the way of another manufacturer. As much as it pains me!


----------



## ShanGTR3318 (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with the comments above. Reliability depends on who really has touched the car. If it was someone who knew what he was doing and looked after it then the car can be very reliable. On the other hand if someone has been messing about with limited knowledge then the car may not be as reliable. 
If possible try to find a completely factory gtst in good condition


----------

